# Any space for two semi-ferals?



## amsong (Nov 16, 2012)

I am an experienced TNR and feral cat advocate, mentored in Chicago and now working independently downstate.

I am aware of the pitfalls of relocating feral cats, and have experienced more relocation dramas than I ever wanted to. I add my voice to those who advise to avoid, avoid, avoid at all costs.

Having said that, I have two semi-feral, very human-tolerant cats who I am seeking a stable, permanent situation for. They are currently in IL, and I would attempt to move them "almost" anywhere in the US that I can logistically manage. I would probably drive them myself, because they both know and trust me. They are currently in small pens, both demonstrating a high level of acceptance and relaxation and ease, but I feel very compelled to find a solution and release them from their captive status asap. I am not concerned about the added time they would need to remain in a holding pen to adapt to a new situation.

Both cats could be tamed by someone who would keep them permanently. They both *almost* tolerate petting, and have been cared for, watched over and fed by me since older-kittenhood. Both have spent a lot of time inside a garage environment and are comfortable indoors. I believe they could adjust to indoor life. I also recognize that it is a long shot to find that opportunity for them.

I also believe that, given an acceptable chance at safety, both of them would be perfectly fine outside in a classic feral lifestyle as well. Their current situation is dangerous, given their comfort levels with people. They will enter buildings, and one of them almost was killed at animal control, even with an eartip and a microchip. The second one has been in a garage all winter, because she was too small to endure the polar vortex winter. She also went through a brief attempt at socialization but didn't respond easily or quickly. Sadly, they are both currently in that "gray" zone of semi-tame status that creates more danger for them. They are in a community with a zero-tolerance level for outdoor cats, no matter what, and will kill unadoptable cats the instant their hold period is over. 

I can eventually socialize and place them myself but have no space currently in my home to do so. I hate to hold them indefinitely while other cats and situations evolve to the point where I can help them myself. I may even have to move homes before that would be possible, and I rent, not own.

One will be three years old soon, a luxurious, rich Russian blue male with no white but a faint wash of buff fur around his muzzle. (I need to get a good photo of him- not his fault that I don't have one). The second cat will be year old this summer, a stunning tortie female with vivid orange eyes (see photo attached). All vetting was done originally, and vaccine boosters could be arranged before delivery. The female is not eartipped because she was intended to be socialized and place as a pet. 

I would love to relocate them with an indoor transition/ socialization and/ or permanent adoption OR in a situation where their semi-feral status would not place them in harm's way. Since I have helped their caretakers with their care in various ways since kittenhood, I have a high investment in a better outcome for these two than my own community can provide. I know it is a long shot, but opportunities do arise, on occasion. :wink

If you have any leads or spaces for them, please PM me.

Thank you for any help you can offer these two lovelies!

Ann-Marie


----------



## amsong (Nov 16, 2012)

*More pictures from tonight of both cats*

More pictures! My guy Cinder flattened his ears while he sat up waiting for me to prepare his dinner. His mama cat has permanently flattened ears like this, but I have never seen him or any of the other kittens do it before tonight. You can see how comfortable he is when I place his food bowl in front of him. Both he and the female will immediately eat in front of me. They are such wonderful cats! :2kitties

Thanks,
Ann-Marie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ann-Marie, These guys are Gorgeous looking cats...I so hope and pray someone can give them a home!
Bless you for your dedication to them!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Amsong have you put out flyers at Feed Stores? Or flyers at horse events where people who have barns can see your flyers? Contact horse rescues in the area. These are just a few ways we have found barns to relocate feral which had no choice but be moved. We avoid moving at all costs too.


----------

